# Hit and Run



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

Approximately 10:30 PM Sunday night, my parked vehicle was hit in a private parking lot by a pickup truck. I was actually working inside one of the retail store, when 4-5 customers ran inside to tell me that my vehicle was hit. 

I was then told by a few people outside that the vehicle had approached East Bound, so I figured he/she couldn't have gone that far. And with the description of the truck, I would be able to pick it out if I was to see it.

Description: Black pickup truck with smoke stacks and many antennas. 

And what do you know, 1/4 mile down the road, you can see this thing. I continued to follow the vehicle as it came to a stop at a house.

I then proceeded to ask the driver for his information, but unfortunately the driver refused to give me his d.l and just left the scene. But the passenger, who was the owner of the vehicle, was willing to cooperate but was not willing to give me his registration or d.l but rather pay out of pocket for the damages. (occupants were young kids 17-19 yo)

So I went back to my vehicle and proceeded into calling the local PD, the officer responded pretty quickly. I told my story, yada yada and mentioned that this individual was not the driver. He asked the owner who was driving and where was he, the owner started to sob and cry, telling the Officer the driver has ran and left the scene moments ago. The officer continued to pressure the owner about information on the driver, but he was a little hesitant to "rat" on his friend. The officer took my information and informed me to contact him tomorrow and follow up. So I did, but the officer strongly suggested that I proceed with getting estimates and having them pay for it. 

I personally feel as though these kid got off pretty easy. Found out that the driver was not licensed or permitted to operate. And from what witnesses were telling me, they were very irresponsible with their loud music and rate of speed as they were traveling in such a confine area.

I am fairly confident, with talking to the witnesses, that both of the individuals knew fair well that they had hit another vehicle. Because for one the witnesses said they, themselves heard the crumpling impact and not only that they said both occupant stopped, looked back, saw the truck over my vehicle but just sped off.

My question is, what would you have done, as the responding officer. I believe that these kids nowadays need to be taught a lesson, driving isn't just about being able to take yourself down the road in a vehicle but to make mature and responsible decisions and if you can't do that you shouldn't be afforded the privilege to drive.

Should I proceed without going the insurance? 

And should I proceed with filing an improper operation form with the RMV?

90/10?
90/24?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Give the insurance info to your insurance company along with the witnesses contact info. If the Officer wants to go any further he will, if he doesn't, he wont.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

Sound fair. I only ask because we have a family run business in the city, I didn't want to jump on the officer's toe by going against what he highly suggested.

---------- Post added at 01:27 ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 ----------

Sounds fair enough.

I didn't want to jump on the officers back and suffer possible issues in the further, since we do own a business down there, which at time requires a lot of police presence (package store).


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

johnjohn said:


> Found out that the driver was not licensed or permitted to operate.


If that is the case, you're probably better off taking the officer's advice. Unless things have changed in the past couple of years, you're probably not going to get anywhere with the owner's insurance company if the operator wasn't licensed. My sister's car got hit in a parking lot by a 15-year-old who just "dropped mom off at the door and went to park". To make a long story short, it's probably easier to get the estimates and take the kids to small claims if you have to. If you go through your insurance & they can't recover, you still get stuck with the deductible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

If it comes down to it... two words...

Judge Judy.

Those kids will not eff around with her.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the infos.

I believe that the owner and driver's confession is enough to prove that the individual driving was indeed the individual who damaged the property. Confession was made both to the responding offer and I.

When I approached the vehicle, the driver himself was the individual who stepped out of the driver's seat. 

I highly doubt that I would go this far with the issue but just looking at options. I was also informed by the responding officer that the owner of the vehicle is a JOL and going through the insurance would mean losing his license for a bit, which is why they would to this without insurance involved. 


So that bit of info alone from the officer kind gives you an idea of what sort of driver this kid is.

P.S I have no doubt that the officer did his part, that part I'm not questioning at all. I was the hq yesterday with the other party and the officer, I told him thanks and also made the kiddos show some gratitude towards the officer for going the extra mile to help us out and arrange for a civil resolution to this.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I never try to mediate a financial agreement between two parties at a mva. If you decide to go that way then great, but insurance is the way to go. The registered owner is responsible for the vehicle's safe operation so it really doesn't matter who was driving. You have witnesses that saw their vehicle hit yours... I would give my insurance company a call and give them the info. Thats just me though...


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

The unlicensed operation claim I made was the information I was given by both, the owner and the officer. The owner stated that was the reason why he left the scene and pleaded with me not to get the police department involved.

mtc, when I say not permitted, I meant not having a Learner's Permit. Sorry for not clarifying.

This was the information I was looking for and I appreciate the input.

After speaking to two different bodyshops, they also suggested going through the insurance. Because all they can estimate are the visual damages and thus far averaged out to about $1,100. And from my conversation with the other party, they only have approximately 500-600 to spare. 

7MPOC and mtc thanks for the response. 

Off to the insurance I go!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35AuwRlSxSU"]YouTube - Lock it up[/nomedia]


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

That's exactly what all the bodyshop has said to me, about the hidden damages.

I reported the incident with my insurance, they said I can opt to have them handle the claim or I can place a claim directly to the other party's insurance company. It's all up to me.

The note thing is definitely I great idea, I am pretty sure he's trying to hide it from them also.



mtc said:


> I got slammed by a girl texting - the initial estimate was about $1400 - until the tear down - and the body shop called the adjuster back out - an additional $1100 in "hidden" damage.
> 
> Be safe - go with the insurance you pay for. I'd be willing to bet the kids' badass monster truck with the pipes and antenna cost him alot more than the $500 he claims he can get.
> 
> ...


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> Dealing with yours or their insurance company depends on who the companies are.
> 
> If they have *1-800-ASSHAT insurance company*, have your own handle it. (hopefully you have a real company!)


Hey, that's my auto insurance company. They cover *everything* but MVA's, death, dismemberment or other injuries. Theah wikid gud!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Question asked and answered, no? Throw the lock on this rare, constructive AAC thread.


Done and done.


----------

